# Four new anti-gun bills presented in MN yesterday



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They in all likelihood can not even get to a vote with a GOP controlled house, but good to let your state rep and senator know that you oppose them, never mind that the last one listed is UnConstitutional. Here they are and a link to find and contact your rep and senator.
I have tangled a bit with Rep Norton in the recent past and she goes away/avoids discussion rather quickly when confronted with facts.



> • SF2228: This appears to be a very comprehensive gun control bill including universal background checks (aka universal registration) and a host of other restrictions.
> • SF2268: Requires a federal firearms license for any person transferring three or more firearms in the course of a calendar year. This bill is a Senate version of Rep. Kim Norton's House bill.
> • SF2269: Comprehensive Gun Control Act of 2016. This bill is a Senate version of Rep. Kim Norton's House bill.
> • SF2357: Prohibiting persons on the terrorist watch list from possessing firearms. This bill is a Senate version of Rep. Phyllis Kahn's House bill.


Who Represents Me? and Legislative Districts - Minnesota State Legislature


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Native Americans had a word for that...............UGH !!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just last session gun friendly legislation was passed, including legalizing suppressors in MN. Just a heads up for my fellow citizens.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank goodness I live in Tennessee. We have a bill in the legislature for Constitutional carry. Hope it goes through.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

oldgrouch said:


> Thank goodness I live in Tennessee. We have a bill in the legislature for Constitutional carry. Hope it goes through.


I do as well.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do as well.


The legislature in Mi.is working on one as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> The legislature in Mi.is working on one as well.


Best of luck with that as well.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Glad I live in Florida!

When the Libs try to pass legislation here that restricts, or bans guns....the rest of the legislature just laughs at them!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Glad I live in Florida!
> 
> When the Libs try to pass legislation here that restricts, or bans guns....the rest of the legislature just laughs at them!


That is the way that it should be. There really has been no bad legislation passed in MN even with Bloomberg involved in the past. Big time pro-gun support in MN as evident in articles such as this.

Trap Shooting Beecomes Minnesota's Fastest Growing High School Sport | Outdoor Life


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

election year - never tooooo soon to start boasting about what you've been doing at the Statehouse .... the Republicans across the aisle are doing exactly the same thing ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Life is good in NC .


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Glad I live in Florida!
> 
> When the Libs try to pass legislation here that restricts, or bans guns....the rest of the legislature just laughs at them!


That is good that FLA is pro gun. But watch out, a good number of retirees and snow birds who move in Florida are libtards. The ones who comes from California to escape high taxes, the ones from NJ/NYC who are tired of the high crime rate. But yet these people vote the same way when they lived in those screwed up States... And then wonder why things are so bad. Damn libtards...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

At least we don't have stupid anti gun laws in Louisiana!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An update for folks if interested. I did my part in contacting everybody, but short of the drunk Governor and not a single gun control bill made it out of committee by the end of last Friday. Of course this is only part of the way with killing the bills, but a big step, and a solid sign that there are many more gun owners in MN than non-gun owners.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> An update for folks if interested. I did my part in contacting everybody, but short of the drunk Governor and not a single gun control bill made it out of committee by the end of last Friday. Of course this is only part of the way with killing the bills, but a big step, and a solid sign that there are many more gun owners in MN than non-gun owners.


having a few anti-gun bills introduced in a state like MN shouldn't be a big deal - you have a dozen state reps that are all DemoCraps from the Mpls/St Paul area - that's their job to submit the agenda from the DNC ... same thing is happening all over the country - watch just before the 2016 Fall elections - more coming


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> having a few anti-gun bills introduced in a state like MN shouldn't be a big deal - you have a dozen state reps that are all DemoCraps from the Mpls/St Paul area - that's their job to submit the agenda from the DNC ... same thing is happening all over the country - watch just before the 2016 Fall elections - more coming


True, but the latest batch was beat down very quickly. Millions of gun owners in the state that are always paying attention helps.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

oldgrouch said:


> Thank goodness I live in Tennessee. We have a bill in the legislature for Constitutional carry. Hope it goes through.


It probably will, seeing as how I just paid for my carry permit a couple of months ago. It's kind of like washing your car to make it rain, hahaha


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's looking like Mississippi will be the tenth state to allow Constitutional carry.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> It's looking like Mississippi will be the tenth state to allow Constitutional carry.


Good to hear.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a bad turn, and the closet commies of Minnesota, are trying to carry out a putsch against gun owners. 
I hope the best for you and if you think that I have over-stated things, I don't think that I have.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> True, but the latest batch was beat down very quickly. Millions of gun owners in the state that are always paying attention helps.


if it's like most states they need to be committee read and voted on - what you need to watch is any tagging on to other bills or BS negotiating by the weak knees ....


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> At least we don't have stupid anti gun laws in Louisiana!


In sportsman's paradise? Not on your life. Are there even any liberal hot spots there anyways? Never met a non republican or non gun lover from LA.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

More b.s.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Seneca said:


> It's looking like Mississippi will be the tenth state to allow Constitutional carry.


 And 40 more to go?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> if it's like most states they need to be committee read and voted on - what you need to watch is any tagging on to other bills or BS negotiating by the weak knees ....


Very true and out the watch for it. I for one get an email of the agenda for both the senate and house sent to me daily for the next day session. All of the BS will get beaten down, it will just take perseverance.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> And 40 more to go?


I've been kind of watching this, and I doubt 40 more states will sign off on CC. It's a nice thought just not likely. In Idaho not much will change when the law goes into effect July 1st. In some places CC may seem like a radical move to make. Yet we are so close to it anyway that it is really not a big deal.


----------

